# Looking to Buy a Muzzleloader



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Looking to get a Muzzleloader for the upcoming season.
A gun shop down the road has a TC Omega with weatherguard finish packages with a scope for $450. 
Anyone know of a gun shop in Macomb Co. that might have some quality used Muzzleloaders for sale?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

3 years ago I bought the CVA Optima Pro. Camo stock and nickel barrel. I love that gun, it has performed without a hitch every time I pull the trigger. Good luck in your search.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

The Omega is rather popular. I'm more of a Knight guy though, Disc & Disc Extreme.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

I am a T/C guy and own an Omega, Encore and new Bone Collector. I think the Bone Collector would be hard to beat with all of the "little" things it comes with. The speed breech will make cleaning a snap, especially nice at the range for cleaning between shots. The power rod with built in handle will make loading easier on the hand especialy for follow up shots. The rod is also tapered at the end so it doesn't deform the tips of the bullets like the shockwave or the hornady sst. On a side note if you would like to donate a doe to the thumb area branch's hunt for the hungry in September. We are going to be raffling off a new T/C Triumph to one lucky hunter. I don't want to hijack this thread so if you would like more info or a list of participating processors send me a pm.


----------



## catman04 (Jan 20, 2009)

You could try Brown Bear on Gratiot near 21 mile road.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I have a T/C Omega. Her name is "Wanda. "

She's a 200 yard wanda death. I've never seen a more accurate gun.


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

Radiohead, I'm a TC guy and have an Omega SS, but I would stay away from the Weathershield barrel. I have heard some bad reports about it rusting. IMHO I would definetly stay with a stainless barrel. Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Well if you want cheaper than that, it wont be a t/c.

VF Sports on Lapeer in Port Huron sells Knight Disc Stainless/Laminate 3-9 scope package for like $329. Myself there's nothing like a t/c. 
Spend the $450...


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

I wouldn't buy used either! If not cleaned properly the rifling could be messed up throwing off accuracy. I have two Traditions, they make some pretty good guns too! They are kinda old but, still very accurate!










I know....but, I'm from the old school......one on left is .50, Triple7, PowerBelts......one on right is .54, black powder, patched round ball.....very accurate! just a pain to lug around in the woods hunting. Just shop around and buy what fits you right and what you would want to own! and take good care of it! They are a lot of fun to shoot.


----------



## webfarmer (Apr 5, 2005)

That is a really cool piece of furniture! Just had to make mention. 





cedarlkDJ said:


> I wouldn't buy used either! If not cleaned properly the rifling could be messed up throwing off accuracy. I have two Traditions, they make some pretty good guns too! They are kinda old but, still very accurate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chickenfried (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a Omega Z5 with the weather guard barrel and absolutely love it... I was out in rain and snow last fall and didn't oil my gun til end of season and still looks like day I bought it...I would highly recommend this purchase as well as upgrading to the Nikon Omega scope!


----------

